# grooming thanks



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I just wanted to say thank you to some advise on here- I just bathed the boys today and they have never been silkier. I used the bio groom mink oil spray that Kara suggested and before that after I washed and conditioned them I used this product . www.eqyss.com/pet_survivor.asp ---which smells great and left them so silky- Cash always feels like velvet- but Jasper sometime feels a little courser. But today he looks like a bigger version of Gucci with gray ears. His fur is just glowing.

The other very amazing advice was about the rotating toothed comb. Jasper now takes his combing in stride and I have been able to keep him mat free. I forget he mentioned this comb- but my deepest gratitude.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*So glad you're happy Missy...*

where did you get the comb? I REALLY need to get a comb and brush...I've been using an old kid brush & comb..LOL. I'm just afraid to buy the wrong thing.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Awesome!!!!! 

I'm glad you like it! AND, I'm intriqued with the Eqyss (?) product. Was that recommended here? I'll have to try that one, because right now I am diluting one of her conditioners for a leave in. Does it use silk proteins or mink oils?

I'm glad you like it! I love the mink oils products, I think I have all of them! lol, I had to go look at my stash to see which one you got.

If you are impressed now, just wait til' you are about 2 months into it. Even areas where her fur was breaking off (like near her collar) are now growing out nicely. Her fur is getting really long, I think.

But, yep....when they are soooo silky soft, it is even HARDER to keep your hands off of them! ound: There is one spray, the Cherry Knoll I think, that smells like baby powder to me and I love that scent....so I'm always smelling her like "ahhhhh". LOL

AND YES!!!!! Go buy a rotating comb, NOW! They are GREAT! I have one that is made by Evolution or Revolution? I can't remember, but I picked it up at a small pet store for about $6. It works GREAT.

I just ordered two more rotating combs, they are a different brand and have finer teeth, but they were both under $10...from that store that I ordered the bathrobe from?! 

Anyways.....Tell me more about leave in conditioner! I've been looking for a good one and it sounds like you found it  I think quality grooming products can make ALL the difference.

hugs,
Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Trish, I just got the comb at petsmart. It looks like a greyhound comb except the teeth rotate. It has made a night and day difference getting through Jaspers coat and his tolerance of brushing (I barely use a brush anymore) 

Kara, Someone I know who has horses recommended and different Eqyss product that I didn't like-- but I saw this in the pet store and it looked good to me---the Eqyss Survivor detangler Is: "Eqyss proprietary emollients: Vitamin e acetate, keratin protein, panthenol, sweet clover, white willow, nasturtium, wild rose berry,sage, walnut tree, red poppy, color. (did I mention how good it smells?) I was a little shocked at the price (of course I didn;t look until after I was wrung up) it was $35 for 8 oz- but you just use a very little bit. 

I used Earthbath Orange limonene shampoo, then my own conditioner (Aura cherry bark) and then rinsed. and then you just rub a dab of the Eqyss between your hands and rub it through the coat and leave it in. It says you can do it on dry too. I then after I towel dried them and sprayed the mink oil on a damp coat (I may try another brand not too crazy about the smell of the bio groom.) I can't tell you how magnificent Jassy looks and feels. This whole procedure may be too heavy for Cash's coat. It looks a little weighted down this morning--- so maybe I leave off my conditioner with him and/or the mink/oil. 

thanks for the tips


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks!

Yep, the biogroom has a very strong smell, but it does work nicely, my husband complains when I use it (because of the smell) But it seems to fade in a day. I'm going through the Cherry Knoll faster because I love the way that one smells. Silk Spirits smells really strong, too...but not as sharp of a scent as the Bio, which almost reminds me of a detergent type smell?

Thank you for taking the time to write the ingredients! IT does sound like is smells divine. I was looking at the other products (shampoos and such) and I was still drawn to the leave in. The Sweet clover, rose and sage has SOLD me! ound: I love those fragrances, and Gucci loves SAGE so maybe she won't run around the house trying to get the scent off of her (which she has done a few times with other stuff)

If she only KNEW how much prettier it makes her! 

She just flipped me OUT. I was washing her face in the kitchen sink (the eye envy stuff makes her fur gunky there) and she took a flying leap OUT! OMG......I broke her fall, but I was RIGHT there, I had just turned my face to get a paper towel. Scary!

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Missy said:


> This whole procedure may be too heavy for Cash's coat. It looks a little weighted down this morning--- so maybe I leave off my conditioner with him and/or the mink/oil.
> 
> thanks for the tips


You can just leave out a portion of the regiment, each coat is different and has different needs, but just concentrate the extra "conditioning" or mink and silk oils in the areas that he is prone to mat. I do that sometimes when she is wearing her harness alot. I'll just spray it on her chest and under her arms.

Kara


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Missy that is great that the advice you received has really worked for you. I have used a human conditioner on Smarty that leaves her soft and silky between shampooing. It is Pantene Pro V (Silver Expressions). Her coat is very fine and soft. Not sure if it is the natural coat or the conditioner but we never have a matt or tangle that I can’t remove with my hands.

I bought the Bio Groom Mink Oil for the ends of her dark hair as it has always been a bit dry looking. Do you use every day?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Sandi,

How ironic! I sometimes use the Pantene ProV Blonde Expressions on Gucci and it leaves her coat AMAZING. I was also mixing it with water for a leave in conditioner. She maybe has 1-2 small mats a week, I catch them pretty early.

I have other conditioners for dogs, but the Pantene is STILL my fave.

I use the Bio Groom probably once every week, I alternate every few days between the BioGroom, Cherry Knoll Mink spray, and the Silk spirits protein by Chris Christensen.

Unless, say....I know she will have a harness on alot that day (like when we go to work) I will spray it on her underside so she wont' mat.

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hmmm I will have to try the silver or blond expressions -- i tried my own pantene detangler leave in conditioner on Jasper and he seemed to itch-- but could have been coincidence.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Umm.. then test it on a small area, like say.......next "butt bath" lol  That way if it bothers him it will only be a small area.

Its funny, when I first went shopping for Gucci, I bought like the cheapest stuff they had at Petsmart for her shampoo/conditioner. What junk. She actually came out of her first bath with frizzy static. LOL. Never again...

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

It seems a lot of the sable dogs have this wiry hair thing going on where they are sable. His white is smooth and soft as silk, but where he is sable (although you can only see it when he is when) it is frizzier. Is Smarty's gray area's like that? What about Winston's sable?


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

There is a difference in the consistency of the coat colors. Her silver on her head is like fuzz. Her dark gray has more of an undercoat than the white which is always silky.

I have never used the leave in conditioner. With the Pantene I always rinse out and not have any itching problems.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Missy, All of Smarty's coat is very soft, nothing about it is wiry.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I finally took a picture that I think shows off Jassy's new silky coat from the new products-- now if I can just get him chushh his sleeves. You can even see some of his fawn coming back on his back!!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Missy, Jasper is gorgeous!! His hair does look very silky soft. Nice! 

I bought and use the BioGroom Mink Oil Conditioner but it's a perfumey smell. The #1 All Systems Moisturizing Protector and Enhancer is VERY perfumey and the boys dont' like it at all. I'm not crazy about either one as they leave this 'cloud' in the air that we breathe in and it seems to take several seconds for it to settle. I regret buying that last one, but it sounded so good!! I just wish I knew that it was this powdery spray with a very heavy scent. 

I haven't given Ricky a bath in a month and he is SO due! I'm probably going to get him cut down again though, maybe next week. He was cut down to 1" of hair in June and he's at 3" already! Sammy's hair, on the other hand, hasn't grown at all in the past 3 months!!! Go figure....... 

I've been reading about this 'rotating comb' but haven't a clue what it looks like. I tried my cdn. online supply house, but they don't have it. Anyone have a link where I can see what it looks like, please? Thanks.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Marj, this is the comb I bought at petsmart--- I didn't like the smell of the mink oil either-- next time I may just use the Eqyss Survival ---which is perfumy but to me anyway a good smell- not powdery-- kinda like lilly of the valley and today (2 days later) you can barely smell it .

http://www.petsmart.com/product/ind...cp&kw=rotating+comb&origkw=rotating+comb&sr=1


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Jassy looks GREAT! You can definately tell his fur is shiny 

I also, don't like the smell, but I like the result. Basically, all of them have perfume, we should write the company and ask them to tone it down. Atleast it seems to wear off by the next day. I just have to do it in the morning so it isn't so pungent at night when she is in bed.

I also bought the Bamboo comb and LOVE it, my Petsmart here didn't carry it, so I had to order online....I think I like it better than the evolution one.

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Kara, do you use the mink oil between baths? when you brush or just right after a bath?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Occasionally, If she seems like her fur is getting dry I will. But I have been using the other stuff more, the Cherry Knoll, (baby powder smell that the family all likes) and it is an aerosol.

Or, if she will have a harness on alot that day, I will.....it just depends. If I don't put some type of conditioner on her coat before a harness, she will mat, and I'd rather deal with a smelly dog than mats. lol

Kara


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> Her silver on her head is like fuzz.


Sandi, I just have to say this too will pass. Tripp had the worst looking dry fuzz on top of his head until recently when his adult coat started to come in. I wondered if it would stay that way. Now its much softer & looks normal.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks, Shannon, It is starting to get some lenght to it and is not as fuzzy. Her coat has always been super soft or silky. This is one reason the HSDD blew my mind I thought all Havanese had this kind of coat.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I've seen and felt several HSD coats, and honestly...I still think Gucci's is softer/silkier than alot of them. There are a few I know who are almost "brittle" feeling, and they are HSD, but I don't know if they breed, and if there are different standards for companion dogs OR if the owners just do something to make their coats feel funny. 

Kara


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks for the link, Missy! O.k...... so I'm a little dense....... :brick: does this "rotating" comb actually rotate/spin?? It just looks like all the other combs I have - one end is fine, the other end of the comb has larger-spaced teeth. YOU are the one that rotates it, depending on what your combing needs are. Right?? 

If that's what all this is about, then I have two of them!!! LMBO ound: ound: I use them all the time and have only started using a brush last week. I never brushed them before, only combed and I think it does a great job.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Marj, it does look the same. But the teeth feel kinda loose --it's as if they spin in place...It's not dramatic-- but it does seem to get through the fur more gently-- Jassy has barely peeped since I got it.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I love this board. You guys are such a wealth of knowledge. I have only bathed Gryff myself twice before (he went to the groomers another time). I have been using plain old baby shampoo. Is that okay? In between, I brush him after spritzing him with Dove Leave-In Conditioner. It smells really nice.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

What ever works for you is fine. I bought a dog baby shampoo that is a no more tears and it smelled just like Johnson's Baby Shampoo, same color and when I looked at the labels could not find a difference. 

I have heard people say the ph needed for dogs hair is different from people/horses but I have used Pantene conditioner on Smarty and one of my horse bluing shampoos. Her coat is very shiny, soft and healthy looking. I never tried a leave in conditioner.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I just got back from driving 20 mins to get their shampoo. I use Isle of Dog shampoo & cond with Evening Primrose Oil. I found that it keeps them cleaner, longer than other products I have used. I can go 3 weeks in between baths when I use IOD. I also use their detangler, which is silicone based.

I would like to try the Mink Oil products. Can you only buy them on-line?


----------

